# Tutorial Contest Winner November 2008: PinkPearl



## user79 (Dec 3, 2008)

Please help me to congratulate *PinkPearl *for winning the November 2008 tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for the month. PinkPearl will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, PinkPearl, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out her winning tutorial by clicking here.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratulations PinkPearl!


----------



## nunu (Dec 3, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah PinkPearl!! I love your fotds and TuTs!! Congrats!!!


----------



## couturesista (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 3, 2008)

Well done, chuck! I thought your look was lovely :]


----------



## Willa (Dec 3, 2008)

Bravoooo!!!!


----------



## Meryl (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratulations PinkPearl! Really, really beautiful!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

YES!!! So deserving, congrats!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just love this look


----------



## cindiaz (Dec 3, 2008)

Congatulations!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 3, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratulations, your tut was fab!!! <3


----------



## chocolatdiva (Dec 3, 2008)

congrats.


----------



## MAC 101 (Dec 3, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## Tracey1025 (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## sedated_xtc (Dec 3, 2008)

That's so pretty!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lavnder (Dec 3, 2008)

CONGRADS!!!!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats, pretty girl!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 5, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## bsquared (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Hilton Bell (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats, how did you get to win?

I wanna win a free membership. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.s. Check out my work if you like it. I'm a bit of a newbie so if you have any tips i could sure use them.


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilton Bell* 

 
_Congrats, how did you get to win?

I wanna win a free membership. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.s. Check out my work if you like it. I'm a bit of a newbie so if you have any tips i could sure use them._

 





and thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i basically created a tutorial for the look above and the members voted for their favorite look.. membership is free tho, but if u want to upgrade ur membership you can always do that anytime, there is a link to "become a premium member" on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so yeah if u want to get a free upgrade, give it a try then, looking forward to see more from you


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Dec 6, 2008)

You look stunning! I love the fact that so many people are like dont use blue shadows, yet you pull it off amazingly!


----------



## zoetje (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful.
Congrats!


----------



## dz4shzy (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats! I loved the look!!!!!! 

P.S. I tried spraying the Fix+ on a brush and I was like OHHHHHAAAAA! I never tried that before, thanks!


----------

